
Show HN: Sysplatter – all server metrics in one place - andriussev
https://sysplatter.com/
======
andriussev
Hey, hackernews!

I've build sysplatter to accomodate my open source Golang tool server-seer (
[https://github.com/andriussev/server-
seer](https://github.com/andriussev/server-seer) ), which basically runs any
defined commands at any interval. server-seer then send the data to
sysplatter.

Sysplatter allows to set up a number of dashboards and provides some
customization for them.

In the start, I've built that for personal projects and I currently use it for
some more intersting stuff for sysplatter itself, like, total number of data
entries, number of active dashboards, etc.

By the way, server-seer does not have to be used with sysplatter and can be
used by itself 100%. There's a small example of the API call that it does and
you can build whatever tool you want for handling the data (or you can just
use the local sqlite database).

